# Yankees Dialed Wittnauer Electro Chron



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one:










Sold today on eBay for $200. I would have bought it in a heart beat for that. If someone here bought it I would be pleased to offer you a substantial return on your investment.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave,

Was that a US only auction?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul:

Here's the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/...cvip=true&rt=nc

If that doesn't work it was eBay item 370628257692


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice find, congratulations!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> Very nice find, congratulations!


Nice watch, but... how did they use it???!? :taz:


----------

